# New Buck (Possibly)



## countryskyfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

This is the buck I'm considering buying, he's about 5 months old. Thoughts?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i's like to see a shot of him from the rear. and also to see him set up befor i make a judgment on him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He looks like he is going to have a nice front end but I also like to see a nice butt and can't see his  since you have yet to buy him right???? Look at his testacoles they look kinda cone shaped from the picture but might be the picture so just look at that when you go see him in person.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, better view of testicles. It could be the fence post behind but my eyes aren't very good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## countryskyfarm (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll be going to see him in a couple of weeks (college comes first!). I've bought a few Boer does, but never a buck, so I'm not sure what to look for. Would y'all mind giving me some advice?


----------

